# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Iron Giant

## Wizard272002

Maybe The Iron Giant by Tim Hughes. I saw the animated movie and I thought the book might be interesting to see here.

----------


## The Ol' Man

The Iron Giant was written by Ted Hughes, not Tim.

It is probably my favourite Childhood film. Ah, nostalgia. 

His poetry, however, is more than deserving of a thread here. I may create one.

----------


## Snowman37

The movie was based on a book? Wow. Would you recommend reading it?

----------


## Technophile

If the main site can't be bothered to host Public Domain content that they're not currently hosting, then they sure as hell won't host any books of an author who only died in the late eighties.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Iron Giant (or Iron Man - I thought it was, memory's fading and Hollywood changes titles, and I don't want to open a seventh browser window to search) was certainly worth reading when I was very young - about 8, but so was Lord of the Rings only a year after - Hobbit first, also seemed good - but having said that it's a lot shorter than either. I would class it as a must read for children to young adults, but again I often revisit my childhood faves

----------


## Kingbob

The Iron Giant is a 1999 animated science fiction fantasy action film produced by Warner Bros. Animation, based on the 1968 novel The Iron Man by Ted Hughes.

----------

